# How to light silhouetted bodyscapes like this?



## ChrisOquist

I'm interested in achieving the effect Simon Chaput gets on his fantastic nudes. They look like sand dunes or some other kind of black and white landscape. Basically a fully black frame with a bright silhouette cutting through the darkness. You can see what I'm talking about by going to

www.simonchaput.com

Go to Black and White, and then Nudes. I'm particularly interested in the photographs that are nothing more than a thin white outline.

How can I achieve this result? Will it work with just one or two light sources? I have a wireless speedlight setup (580EX and 430EX) - where should I place them to get this? Any direction is very much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## JerryPH

The technique is technically simple to the extreme.

One simple light from above and SLIGHTLY behind the body in relation to the camera.
Very simple, very effective.

I suggest that you visit www.strobist.com and learn how to reverse engineer lighting just by looking at it.  This was just too easy... lol


----------



## jlykins

JerryPH said:


> The technique is technically simple to the extreme.
> 
> One simple light from above and SLIGHTLY behind the body in relation to the camera.
> Very simple, very effective.
> 
> I suggest that you visit www.strobist.com and learn how to reverse engineer lighting just by looking at it. This was just too easy... lol


 Go easy Jerry, some people just don't do reverse engineering very well. Jerry is correct about the setup though. Do as he says and you can get the same effect.


----------



## ChrisOquist

Thanks guys.



JerryPH said:


> This was just too easy... lol



Sorry.. I thought a forum where photographers share advice might be an appropriate place to ask for advice..


----------



## NateWagner

I really don't think that Jerry meant it as an insult or that he was coming down on you in any way (hence the lol). It was a fine place to ask.


----------



## JerryPH

Not meant as an insult.

I meant that if you KNEW how to reverse engineer a scene by just looking at a picture, you would not need to ask, thats all.

I then gave a place that would teach you this info.

Wow, I did not think that was insulting at all.  I even added a "lol" to keep it light.  

Chill dudes, I learned from nothing too, and really, it *was* easy... unless you consider 1 light source high overhead and slightly to the rear as complex?  For the beginner, it is going to take you longer to choose the proper aperture than it will be to set up the lighting.  Let me even help you there... Start at F/16 and you will likely hit the right amount of black within 1-2 frames.


----------



## Joves

I agree with Jerry it is a simple effect. It may have sounded condescending but, Im sure he didnt mean it that way.


----------



## chrisburke

man i just spent like 45 mins on that guys site, he takes some amazing photos.. love the black and whites of New York


----------



## prodigy2k7

Isnt it more to the lighting tho? Like, its directional, so it doesnt go in every direction...also probably black fabrics so the light doesnt bounce, etc? something like that exists doesnt it?


----------

